# Unknow white stuff on twinstar nano



## Ryan Thang To (23 May 2014)

Hello
I need your help to find out what is this white stuff growing on the disk? I have soak it in water and bleach for 2 days now and it still won't come off. It come off when I scratch it with my nail kind of feel like sand It might be some sort of chlorine build up, im not too sure. If any one had the same thing please let me know.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## MirandaB (23 May 2014)

Are you in a hard water area,just wondering if it's limescale build up.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 May 2014)

Yeah in milton keynes area is very hard around here.[DOUBLEPOST=1400873753][/DOUBLEPOST]Lol I meant to say limescale not chlorine


----------



## MirandaB (23 May 2014)

I don't know what the twinstars are made of but to remove limescale on my tanks and equipment I use Gel-Kilrock which is formic acid.
Brush on,leave to work then rinse well job done


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 May 2014)

not too sure if it safe to do that tho. its does look like limescale


----------



## MirandaB (23 May 2014)

It might be an idea to contact the manufacturers and see what they suggest


----------



## DTL (24 May 2014)

If it's lime scale, just soak in vinegar for a couple of hours , then rinse.
That's standard practice for descaling marine kit


----------



## RossMartin (24 May 2014)

Or lemon juice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 May 2014)

Thanks guys I will try that. I post a update shortly


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 May 2014)

It's 100% lime scale - I get it on mine.  I soak mine in Oust lime scale remover for kettles/irons.... 2 hrs in that and it's like new again.  I normally do mine every two months or so.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 May 2014)

Cool thank dude. I would of though bleach would remove any thing but nah it didn't make any difference. 

So its safe to use that produce and do you soak it in water with prime after?


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 May 2014)

legytt said:


> Cool thank dude. I would of though bleach would remove any thing but nah it didn't make any difference.
> 
> So its safe to use that produce and do you soak it in water with prime after?



Bleach won't do anything, just use one Oust sachet and add a little water in a cup (remove the rubber sucker) and leave to soak - you will see the lime scale start to bubble and dissolve straight the way, give it a couple of hours and then just rinse it well under the tap.... Job done


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 May 2014)

Thank you. I owe you one cheers dude.

Ryan


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 May 2014)

Yeah. Bleach isn't an acid


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 May 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah. Bleach isn't an acid


Lol silly me.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (24 May 2014)

MirandaB said:


> It might be an idea to contact the manufacturers and see what they suggest



I just did this a few days ago, Twinstar now sell their own cleaning potion for $10 a packet..

They also sent me a PDF file with their instructions how to clean it, any ideas how I attach this  ?


----------



## Rob P (28 May 2014)

Ryan,

How you getting on with the diffuser? Has it stayed clean?

See last post of mine in the Twinstar thread (it's the last post of the thread)...

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/twinstar-what-is-it.28335/page-28

I am getting that white sh*t on my diffuser coming back 3 or 4 DAYS after using descaler on it and completely cleaning it, it's madness! lol

I'm not sure it's limescale when a) i never saw it until about a month ago and it's been installed since December (and now I have to clean my diffuser at least weekly in limescale remover) and all of a sudden it's become a nuisance and b) wouldn't limescale take longer to build up than 2 or 3 days??

Something weird about this stuff...

Rob


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 May 2014)

Rob P said:


> Ryan,
> 
> How you getting on with the diffuser? Has it stayed clean?
> 
> ...


hello rob.
I haven't got the chance to do anything. last week I felt a bit funny and I went to a&e just to find out I got mumps   I must of caught it from some kid lol
anyways I will try it and keep you guys updated.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Rob P (29 May 2014)

Oh dear mate! Hope you don't suffer too much.

Well I use Scale Away on mine lately (from Sainsbury, couple of quid for 75g packet), did it again last night and used 10gram powder in a small amount of warm water. Cleaned the plates up in like 20 minutes. But it does keep coming back in a matter of days so i'm interested to know how quick you see it again once you've cleaned.

Let us know


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 May 2014)

Rob P said:


> Oh dear mate! Hope you don't suffer too much.
> 
> Well I use Scale Away on mine lately (from Sainsbury, couple of quid for 75g packet), did it again last night and used 10gram powder in a small amount of warm water. Cleaned the plates up in like 20 minutes. But it does keep coming back in a matter of days so i'm interested to know how quick you see it again once you've cleaned.
> 
> Let us know


thanks man.
when I first put the twinstar in I didn't see it until 2-3 months later.
how hard is your water?
my water has a gh 18 kh 10[DOUBLEPOST=1401357120][/DOUBLEPOST]you said you soak it for only 20mins and there could still be some left so maybe it soaking it for a bit longer


----------



## Rob P (29 May 2014)

Fikk me it's not that hard lol. GH 12, KH 6 around here. But like you, diffuser was in since December and never had problem until about a month ago which is weird why it's just started all of a sudden. 

It's definitely clean when I take it out but will probably give it an overnight soak at the weekend. It's always stopped fizzing before I put it back in.

On a side note I've found ADA Superge excellent at cleaning up gunked up car washer bottles lol


----------

